# Sasha Cut From the Slovenian National Team



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

http://www.sta.si/en/vest.php?s=a&id=1420464



> NBA champion with the Los Angeles Lakers, Slovenian guard Sasa Vujacic, has been cut from the national basketball team along with centre Miha Zupan as the coaching staff trimmed the roster for the upcoming European Basketball Championships in Poland.


Ouch..


----------



## Salomon (Mar 10, 2009)

You know you suck *** when you can't even make the cut for the SLOVENIAN NATIONAL BASKETBALL team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ouch indeed.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Jesus Christ, half the posters on this board would probably make the freaking Slovenian national team. The Machine may be broken for good.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Pretty funny


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lmao... at least we didn't give him a 5 year deal.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Jesus Christ, half the posters on this board would probably make the freaking Slovenian national team. The Machine may be broken for good.


:lol:

I'm hoping he wasn't cut because he sucked, but because he got injured a few weeks ago.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wait a minute we are better than the Slovenian national team aren't we. lol


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Jesus Christ, half the posters on this board would probably make the freaking Slovenian national team. The Machine may be broken for good.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

They didn't have anymore openings for towel/water boy?


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Actually, they cut Sasha because the rest of the team was tired of his hair clogging the drains in the showers.

True story.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Now they're saying that he actually left the team because of his knee injury and that's why he was cut - the coach didn't think he'd be in playing shape.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

elcap15 said:


> Actually, they cut Sasha because the rest of the team was tired of his hair clogging the drains in the showers.
> 
> True story.


:funny:


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Signs that you suck at life

#1: Getting Cut from Slovenian National Team​


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

best offseason thread ever


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> Lakers backup guard Sasha Vujacic said in a post on his website that the Slovenian national team didn't provide adequate medical treatment for a left knee injury that ultimately resulted in Coach Jure Zdovc's asking him to leave the team.
> 
> "He told me that my leg was not OK and that I was behind [with] the team," Vujacic wrote. "He also told me I didn't have a 'bond' with the team since I had spent time away from them for my treatment, and that he doesn't want me on the team."
> 
> ...


http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/sports_blog/2009/08/lakers-sasha-vujacic-says-his-lost-trust-in-my-teams-staff-led-to-dismissal-from-slovenian-national-.html


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

> "I lost trust in my team's staff," Vujacic wrote. "They massaged my knee with olive oil and that was supposed to help me!?"


:lol:


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I hope his knees are ok by the start of the season. I wouldn't want this injury to affect his shooting.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i suspected that it was definately an injury, but their staff is beyond asinine, in today's professional world of athletes?? you'd think that country would have pride and respect for their "national heroes"


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

sylaw said:


> I hope his knees are ok by the start of the season. I wouldn't want this injury to affect his shooting.




too late...


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

> "I lost trust in my team's staff," Vujacic wrote. "They massaged my knee with olive oil and that was supposed to help me!?"


Thats just...brutal.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

leave him alone, he is a good guy who practices a lot and cares a lot. i think he was cut because he was an outsider for them, and he was injured. he will get his touch back next year.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

No offense, but Vujacic seems a bit like a loner


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Who gives a ****? Sasha blows.

Shannon >>> Sasha


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I miss the machine.


----------



## Plastic Man (Nov 8, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> Jesus Christ, half the posters on this board would probably make the freaking Slovenian national team. The Machine may be broken for good.


:nonono:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Plastic Man said:


> :nonono:


welcome back!


----------

